# Ginsters Ham & Cheese Slice - Acceptable snack?



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

I am looking to gain considerable weight but my work and personal commitments mean sometimes it's impossible for me to have a prepared meal. I was at the petrol station the other day and hadn't eaten for a few hours and I picked up a Ginsters ham and cheese slice.

It contained over 520 calories which is great, and had high carb and medium-high protein levels too - But it also contained around 30g of fat. Does this make this a bad choice for a snack? They can be eaten hot or cold so they are very convenient, but I don't want all my weight gain going to my stomach.

*** Important ** *I am currently considerably underweight for my height and therefore I don't want to be avoiding fats - which is why I'm thinking this wouldn't be a bad choice of snack for my own needs. Of course I would rather gain muscle than fat, but at least for the shortterm, my goal is to reach a healthy weight. My immune system is poor and after consulting a doctor he advised me that my weight would be contributing to my poor immune system.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

very bad choice. How about a big beef sandwich,home made of course


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

get it ate!

Just don't eat 5 a day, everyday lol

one every now and then is ok, some ppl on here seem to think or like to preach too much, if everyone ate the diets they spout about, they would be all competing 250lb monsters.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Five-O said:


> get it ate!
> 
> Just don't eat 5 a day, everyday lol
> 
> one every now and then is ok, some ppl on here seem to think or like to preach too much, if everyone ate the diets they spout about, they would be all competing 250lb monsters.


LOL! nice post!

granted dont eat that sh1t everyday! but eating that is better than starving.. just be more prepared in future and take food from home etc


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i would have had it with chips and gravy aswell


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Ginsters pies are a great mass builder i have heard both Ronnie and Jay use them as part of their bulking phase

of course when dieting u shud cut out the Ginsters and only eat Dairylea dippers (also sold at petrol stations) :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe start a blog for us on filling station forecourt massbuilding recipes.......

Blended pepperami and innocenti passion fruit smoothi anyone?

(bag of mixed nuts and raisins would have been better maybe)


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

trying to stick to the 'perfect' diet hindered me more than anything. Some days it just don't happen and you have to resort to whatever you lay hands on.

I'd never choose it over decent food (hell I'd munch both!) but as mentioned - better than nothing.


----------



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice folks. So the general opinion is that if I'm out and need to grab something quick it would be OK, but it would be better for me to prepare something "cleaner" at home?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it wont kill you mate, lol just dont live on the stuff!!!


----------

